# Album Art / CD Covers



## rahul_mukerji (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello !!

So last year I was primarily fixated on Fractals and Fractal Videos. This year in an attempt to make a decent design for my CD Cover, I started playing around with Photoshop. 

I'll be posting my covers here for people to see. I ended up making a few in the search of getting a decent cover ....

Most of these are created using Stock pictures and some personal pics. However some were created using Non-Stock pics and I did that just to play and practice techniques and they are not for commercial use 

Most of these will follow some kinda of thematic development as I played around with some themes and made variations of the same with small differences. But on the whole I've tried to cover a large selection of concepts. Hopefully this is enjoyable and inspiring to others out there.

Feel free to comment and share your creations here as well. I could use all the help / inspiration I can get 

You can follow me on these sites, if you so wish. I'll be posting stuff there as well :

DeviantArt
Facebook

*Starting out with a Guitar piece* 







* I liked this theme of a boardwalk leading to something. You'll see a lot of that repeating in future pieces. *






* These next ones I went with the "Gaussian Blur the background" effect and a fractal in the front. These were titled "Wormholes"*
















More in the next installment


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Apr 18, 2015)

*Next set of Album Covers : *

* A Solitary Tree Concept *






*A variation on the theme*






*The fretboard runway*






*Added a Fractal*






*Playing with Fractals*


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Apr 27, 2015)

The next set of covers !!

*Train tracks to nowhere*






*Conception*






* A Few Guitar Covers *






* A variation *






* Another Variation *


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 4, 2015)

New Set !!


----------



## Leftydudebro (May 8, 2015)

Some of these are freaking awesome, and some kinda miss the mark. I'd say 8/10 on the production though, and that's coming from a graphic design major.


----------



## Leftydudebro (May 8, 2015)

Which is really good


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 8, 2015)

Thanks *Leftydudebro* !!

I was trying to come up with an Album cover for my CD and decided to give Photomanipulation a try. So these are literally my attempts from "Day 1" onwards 

So I've been following online tuts and giving it a shot. 

I'm glad you like some of them


----------



## Chiba666 (May 9, 2015)

Some of those are killer, would love them on my own work, when I get it finished that is.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 9, 2015)

Thanks *Chiba666* !! Glad you like these pieces and you're welcome to ask for some of these for your album covers as and when they are done


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 9, 2015)

New Set !!


----------



## Chiba666 (May 9, 2015)

rahul_mukerji said:


> Thanks *Chiba666* !! Glad you like these pieces and you're welcome to ask for some of these for your album covers as and when they are done



More good work and cheers, thats very kind of you.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 18, 2015)

New Set !!!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 25, 2015)

More designs / concepts ...


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 31, 2015)

New pieces ....











* One of my favorite pieces ...*


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jun 7, 2015)

New Set !!!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 7, 2015)

I find most of them to be too busy (especially in the last two sets).
This is probably my favorite of the whole lot, though I'd try to tone the wooden dock a bit to fit the color scheme a bit more (cooler in color and perhaps slightly warmer by the lamp post as it would emit a different color light from the ambient).


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey *ThePhilosopher* 

Thanks for stopping by !! Yeah, some of them have way too much going on, but I was open to everything from busy to minimal just to add to my portfolio.

That said, I like the feedback on the lamp post image and I'll try and play with it to see if I can get something interesting. Will post it here if it comes out half way decent


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 8, 2015)

You could just use the select color adjustment layer in Photoshop.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 8, 2015)

A lot of these are lovely, they truly are, but that said.... what is the theme or feeling of your album? These covers to me, while very nice and beautiful in most regards, still all say generic to me. The use of geometric shapes and abstract shape designs on album covers are really way overused and abused, especially in the electronic music genre. They seriously are, not trying to be a Debbie Downer, just telling it like it is. But again, the real question is which of these images is most inline with your music on the album? What is the band name and the album name? That matters tremendously toward which imagery is an ideal fit. Just like writing songs, if you want something special and coherent it has to be based on some sort of direction that fits the overall scheme.

Again, I love the imagery you've posted, it's lovely work, but I think without knowing the artist name, the album name, and hearing the music, it's hard to really form an opinion on which album covers are the best.


Rev.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks *Rev2010* !

You've hit the nail on the head. That's exactly what my co-producer has been saying as well. _"Your album art needs to reflect, on some level, the music inside"_. So you're not being a Debbie Downer .

Well at this point I think I've come up with a design for my album [its not posted in these ones so far]. These are all the ones I created while trying to pick a candidate.

I'll answer your questions so I can get an idea of what you'd [or anyone else reading this would] expect to see for an album with the following description _[plus it'll help me tremendously to see if the piece I've tentatively picked for now does fit the need]_


 _What is the band name and the album name?_ - The band, or more accurately, the artist is me: rahul mukerji. Its a Solo Release. The album, at this point, is self titled.
 The music is Instrumental Indo-Fusion. Think Melodic Rock with Tablas. Here is an example of a piece I'm putting on the CD. This recording is a jam I did back in 2009 which I slightly polished for the CD. This is one of the softer pieces 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rahul_mukerji/train-ride-from-siliguri[/SC]


So yeah. in a nutshell: *Instrumental Melodic Rock Fusion with Tablas* is the best description. No Djent, some odd timings, simple melodies, no 64 note sweeps at break neck speed 

Hope that helps a little. I may have some better representation in July once the tracks are better finalized.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jun 14, 2015)

New Set !!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Sep 29, 2015)

Made a few more


----------



## TommyG (Oct 1, 2015)

Very nice...


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks *TommyG* !!!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 5, 2015)

A few new ones






And this one is a collection of all my previous works on one Album Cover


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 5, 2015)

Some of this stuff is just beyond incredible!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks *iRaiseTheDead* for the kind words 

Glad you liked some of the pieces !!!


----------

